# Araucana or Easter Egger?



## dayne (May 15, 2017)

Hello! So we bought these "araucanas" from the feed store. However we've learned that sometimes the feed stores are sent EE's and labeled as araus, so i was wanting to get them checked.

I'm mostly thinking they're EE's, as I can't find their feather colors under any of the araucana breed standard websites.






(the front, smaller chick. the one in the back is a blue gold partridge brahma)

This was her when she was younger





We have another one who is dark brown, but I didn't manage to take a picture of that one. I mostly want to know if this one is an EE or Arau, and if you know, what would their color be called?

Thank you!


----------



## Chicken Girl (May 15, 2017)

They are Easter Eggers, Araucanas are expensive and tailless.


----------



## E's hens (May 15, 2017)

2x


----------



## wynn4578 (May 15, 2017)

x3 True Araucanas are hard to find and expensive when you do. I would love to have some but I would have to see them first hand to buy them. Shipped eggs, you will likely get Americauanas or EE's and the same holds true if you order chicks.


----------



## dayne (May 16, 2017)

thank you guys! i assumed they were EEs. i don't mind too much though, since i was mainly more interested in the egg colors then the breed itself. : )


----------



## crsch1888 (May 16, 2017)

Here's a pic of one of my girls, she's the sweetest! I need to get better pics of her thou.


----------



## crsch1888 (May 16, 2017)

dayne said:


> Hello! So we bought these "araucanas" from the feed store. However we've learned that sometimes the feed stores are sent EE's and labeled as araus, so i was wanting to get them checked.
> 
> I'm mostly thinking they're EE's, as I can't find their feather colors under any of the araucana breed standard websites.
> 
> ...


She is too cute!! Looks like she is posing for the camera,lol. So cute!!


----------

